# Need some serious help



## nonniecita (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi all, 

I just "rescued" a male Betta fish from an aquaintance. The fish is on deaths door. The person told me he had not changed the water in a couple of months and the fish hasn't eaten in a while. I am not really experienced in fish and need some advice. He just lays on the bottom of the tank and his head is sort of tilted up. I just got him this morning. Do I just need to euthanize it? If so, recommendations? I've heard about clove bud oil.

Help please!


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Don't do too drastic of a water change as that can shock their system even more. Do a partial water change several times over the next few days. If you already changed the water then it's too late to worry about that. Keep him in a little darker atmosphere and lower the water level so he's not struggling to get to the surface for air. Just let him get used to being treated right and adjust slowly to his new environment. Try feeding him some brine shrimp, bloodworms or daphnia if available. Small gnats or pieces of worm would be good also.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Good advice from Chard. The thing that I would also do is when doing water changes I would add a little aquarium salt to the water. Also to guard against parasites which I'm sure he has being in dirty water for that long you can add some garlic juice to the water. Also you can use some Betta Revive. Good luck and let us know how he is.


----------



## nonniecita (Feb 27, 2009)

Chard56 said:


> Don't do too drastic of a water change as that can shock their system even more. Do a partial water change several times over the next few days. If you already changed the water then it's too late to worry about that. Keep him in a little darker atmosphere and lower the water level so he's not struggling to get to the surface for air. Just let him get used to being treated right and adjust slowly to his new environment. Try feeding him some brine shrimp, bloodworms or daphnia if available. Small gnats or pieces of worm would be good also.


Thanks!
I am getting ready to do a water change of 50%, is that too much? I have spring water for his 10 gal tank. Should I take about 3/4 of the water out so he'll have a lower water level (half tank full)? He's not eating but I will try some bloodworms.


----------



## nonniecita (Feb 27, 2009)

Bettawhisperer said:


> Good advice from Chard. The thing that I would also do is when doing water changes I would add a little aquarium salt to the water. Also to guard against parasites which I'm sure he has being in dirty water for that long you can add some garlic juice to the water. Also you can use some Betta Revive. Good luck and let us know how he is.


I have some aquarium salt. How much should I add? The tank (10 gal) will be half full after I change the water. 
Also, I have some garlic cloves. I could grate the and get the juice from that. Would that be ok? If so, how much should I add? I have a snail, is this safe for him?

I just checked the ammonia levels and they are at 0 which is odd since I haven't done anything yet and he looks so sickly. I am in the process of checking nitrate but have a sleeping baby on my lap so can't check it atm. I did see him swim to the top to get some air and then fall down to the bottom and swim to the side.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

With each 50% water change you can add about 1/8 tsp. of salt to it...Garlic. You can grate it and then add some water to it and leave it soak and use the juice from that. Also if the garlic grates up small enough you can feed a few pieces to the fish.


----------



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

Good luck!!


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

Ooh, give him a little more space, fill the tank the rest of the way. Acording to bettatalk.com, some med called betta-zing is out there and perfect for this. Stress Caot from Aquarium Phamesueticals also will work. Feed it like you would a strving puppy. Once he starts eating again, feed him 1-2 pellets (Hikari, cause they're of higher quality and smaller) a day. Any prevention doses of meds might help his fishy immune system. 

Are his colors still vibrant? 

PM me if you need any more help.
-Fishloverz
P.S.: Everybody else's help seems reasonable!


----------

